# Something new from Spitfire?



## dhlkid (Oct 9, 2018)

So, what is it this time?

lol


----------



## dhlkid (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## rottoy (Oct 9, 2018)

I don't understand their train of thought.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 9, 2018)

FINALLY! No more solo train cars, they’ve sampled an ensemble!


----------



## RandomComposer (Oct 9, 2018)

60 train carts with lots of articulations including col legno tratto (as shown in the video)?


----------



## HBen (Oct 9, 2018)

What is this, a new FX library????????? Hans Zimmer's 60 train carts.....


----------



## ka00 (Oct 9, 2018)

Metaphor for carting all their sample libraries over to the new player? And communicating the slow nature of the task.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Oct 9, 2018)

dhlkid said:


> So, what is it this time?
> 
> lol



I hope they will just sit down and re-think their workflow before releasing any new libraries... Most of the current and last couple of releases were nothing really _exciting_ for me personally. It even appears to me that their quality standards went down (major bugs all over the place with the last release of the studio strings) and this should be a warning signal imo. It is no wonder though that this happened when you think about how many releases they had during the last 2 years.


----------



## mouse (Oct 9, 2018)

All aboard the hype train...


----------



## devonmyles (Oct 9, 2018)

Casey Jones Tool Kit ?


----------



## DaddyO (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## rottoy (Oct 9, 2018)

Ooh, I get it. They are offering the mic positions_ a la cart._


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Oct 9, 2018)

Thankfully there is coming pretty soon some really good stuff for brass out which I am looking forward to and that will show a few things..


----------



## alanb (Oct 9, 2018)

Ehhhhhhhhh...... It’s obviously the *British Trainspotting Toolkit* ostinati collection.

I've already got that covered quite nicely with OT's _*Berliner Zug finden-Werkzeuge*_:





“. . . endlesssly chasing that runaway train . . .

over and over we pass that same mountain . . .

until a chance to grasp fate we encounter . . .

only to find it elusive, transparent . . .

then once again we are back on that railway . . .

_*speeding through a land . . .

of endless repetition*_ . . .”


----------



## Oliver (Oct 9, 2018)

hmmmm...trains on the edge of silence?


----------



## CT (Oct 9, 2018)

Hopefully, somehow, this is related to Studio Brass and Woodwinds. Are they mimicking the sound of a braking train?


----------



## dpasdernick (Oct 9, 2018)

Cowboy Drama Toolkit


----------



## Jaybee (Oct 9, 2018)

Oliver said:


> hmmmm...trains on the edge of silence?



That's Southern Rail over here in the UK, most of them are cancelled...


----------



## CT (Oct 9, 2018)

It looks like it could be Nevada, where Eric Whitacre is from....


----------



## Lassi Tani (Oct 9, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Thankfully there is coming pretty soon some really good stuff for brass out which I am looking forward to and that will show a few things..



Please tell more!


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 9, 2018)

They stop everything and go away to unkown destination.........adios...


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 9, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> They stop everything and go away to unkown destination.........adios...


Or Albion 6 railway.....


----------



## Anders Wall (Oct 9, 2018)

Fricking awesome!
Hey forum, you need a pair of these to see the message!!!






Wheeeee!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Oct 9, 2018)

sekkosiki said:


> Please tell more!



I can´t, because I have to shut my mouth about any details, but I think around november. And it is going to be really a sledgehammer. And I don´t say that just because I have to. safe your black friday money..


----------



## Rap-sody (Oct 9, 2018)

Looks like their long-awaited MPTT: "Mysterious Pre-release Trailer Toolkit".


----------



## mouse (Oct 9, 2018)

Train Swarm


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 9, 2018)

mouse said:


> Train Swarm


This train is bringing us the trailer for the next sledgehammer .....but Southern Rail over there are cancelled.........


----------



## CT (Oct 9, 2018)

Looks like it's another event.

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/community/spitfire-audio-events/


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 9, 2018)

Hmmmm - It's the day before the John Williams concert at the Royal Albert Hall......

Anyone going to that ? 

(I'm embarrassed to say that I was like a teenage schoolgirl trying to get Westlife tickets on the morning they went on sale. There was screaming, shouting and there were tears. )


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 9, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> I can´t, because I have to shut my mouth about any details, but I think around november. And it is going to be really a sledgehammer. And I don´t say that just because I have to. safe your black friday money..



I see, a brass library, I wonder who might be releasing one of those.....


----------



## MillsMixx (Oct 9, 2018)

Olafur meets the wild west


----------



## MaxOctane (Oct 9, 2018)

Honest question though...

How many of you really _*need *_a new choir? The amount of expectation over SF / Eric Whitacre Choir seems outsized given that choirs really don't get that much use (unless, you know, you happen to be writing for choir).

Seems to me the things to really get excited about would be follow-ups to Joshua Bell violin, or a properly-recorded and consistent and usable quartet library, ...


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 9, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> I can´t, because I have to shut my mouth about any details, but I think around november. And it is going to be really a sledgehammer. And I don´t say that just because I have to. safe your black friday money..


WOW, this post made my day!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 9, 2018)

_The next stop we make will be England..._



https://www.spitfireaudio.com/community/spitfire-audio-events (London, 25th October, 7 PM BST)

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Oliver (Oct 9, 2018)

good ol' train times...


----------



## TheSigillite (Oct 9, 2018)

Maybe it's the Spitfire Audio Mime Tacro "the essence of locomotion" library to go up directly against the latest release from OT?


----------



## Mornats (Oct 9, 2018)

They've sampled Kylie:


----------



## CT (Oct 9, 2018)

MaxOctane said:


> Honest question though...
> 
> How many of you really _*need *_a new choir?



I do! 

I don't have a decent one, and choral music (or at least symphonic music with prominent choral parts) is probably my "bread and butter" as a composer. 

The majority of choral VI's are geared very heavily towards broad strokes and cinematic stuff. I just haven't been impressed by any of the choices out there, except for Dominus, but even that lets me down in a number of ways. 

I am hoping that between whatever updates Fluffy has planned for it, and/or this new one from Spitfire, I'll finally be satisfied.


----------



## mcalis (Oct 9, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> I can´t, because I have to shut my mouth about any details, but I think around november. And it is going to be really a sledgehammer. And I don´t say that just because I have to. safe your black friday money..


My guess would be Alex Wallbank's Studio Brass.. but I respect that you can't say anything yet. Definitely saving up though!


----------



## DavidY (Oct 9, 2018)

alanb said:


> Ehhhhhhhhh...... It’s obviously the *British Trainspotting Toolkit* ostinati collection.


"Trains and Boats and Planes" 

Featuring the sounds of the Napier Deltic marine and railway engine, Paxman Valenta diesels from High Speed Trains , the Vulcan Bomber "howl" and of course plenty of growling Merlin engines used in _actual_ Spitfires.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 9, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> I can´t, because I have to shut my mouth about any details, but I think around november. And it is going to be really a sledgehammer. And I don´t say that just because I have to. safe your black friday money..



I didn’t realise you are a sample dev?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Oct 9, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> I didn’t realise you are a sample dev?



I am not. Did I mention it somewhere?


----------



## Lassi Tani (Oct 9, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> I can´t, because I have to shut my mouth about any details, but I think around november. And it is going to be really a sledgehammer. And I don´t say that just because I have to. safe your black friday money..



This is interesting, I've been saving money for a looong time now . Much more interesting than the Spitfire train.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 9, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> I am not. Did I mention it somewhere?



Just wondering why you know insider information on sample library releases but can’t saying anything. I figured you must be a Sample Dev. Or a beta tester perhaps.

Anyway, let’s just put it out there...

Cinematic Studio Brass is a coming! haha


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Oct 9, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Just wondering why you know insider information on sample library releases but can’t saying anything. I figured you must be a Sample Dev. Or a beta tester perhaps.
> 
> Anyway, let’s just put it out there...
> 
> Cinematic Studio Brass is a coming! haha



I wish the Studio Brass and Studio Woodwinds were out now. Or at least by December. Thats when I'll have a month off to re-build my template from scratch. Was at a buddies studios and tried out the studio strings and I'm convinced that I want to build the backbone of my template with the studio libraries, then have all the Lyndhurst libraries on top of those and then the Albion's and HZS as the even bigger stuff. 

Considering dropping a lot of other libraries to do this. Considering going 70% spitfire template. But if I miss my window, It will have to stay the way it is right now. 40% Spitfire.


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 9, 2018)

Cheaper hall, lost mics, free pizza?


----------



## Lee Blaske (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm guessing this library won't be in surround. Just two tracks.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 9, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Just wondering why you know insider information on sample library releases but can’t saying anything. I figured you must be a Sample Dev. Or a beta tester perhaps.


I think he is only a dreamer or a joker, cause he do know nothing


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 9, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Thankfully there is coming pretty soon some really good stuff for brass out which I am looking forward to and that will show a few things..


Are you beta-testing said library?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Oct 9, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Just wondering why you know insider information on sample library releases but can’t saying anything. I figured you must be a Sample Dev. Or a beta tester perhaps.
> 
> Anyway, let’s just put it out there...
> 
> Cinematic Studio Brass is a coming! haha



Yes, I do beta testing (but not much actually only rarely for a very few devs in the past), but I have to respect the developers decision that I have to wait until he decides to do an official announcement. I don´t want to tease you guys, but I thought that some of you probably hold some bucks before spending it on black friday sales because I think it is _very worth in that case to wait. _


----------



## MaxOctane (Oct 9, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> I don´t want to tease you guys, but I thought that some of you probably hold some bucks before spending it on black friday sales because I think it is _very worth in that case to wait. _



This is *literally* you teasing us


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 9, 2018)

As for Brass, I'm speculating that VSL will have a new Synchron Brass this fall. I'm also really looking forward to Century Brass 2.0.

As for the above mentioned new Brass, I'll speculate that it's coming from the bro's over at Audiobro. Their latest choir is really a generation ahead of all the other devs work imo, so I can just imagine what they could do with Brass.

Letting my imagination go wild, I see a horn instrument that would do "auto-divisi", play a 4-note chord and it would automatically divide it between 2 different solo horns:
1
2
1
2

I've grown tired of Berlin Brass. 4 separate horns is overkill imo and is too time consuming to write for, especially since they don't all react the same.

Century seems to have so many strengths (arts, ease of use, sound quality) but the panning really killed it for me. If the 2.0 panning tool still isn't good, I'll probably buy anyway and just use my own delays, or even through Mir Pro.

Since we're talking about Spitfire here, I'm really disillusioned with their new line recorded in Air, Studio B. I'd love to keep supporting them but I just don't like the sound of that room.

I have a suggestion for Spitfire : come out with an even newer line of thoroughly sampled orchestral instruments (think VSL) recorded in a medium size fairly dead room (like Century or CSS), maybe on their own sampler. Do all the winds and brass (even the obscure ones, including saxes). They do so many media type libraries, it's time for a line for demanding professional orchestrators!


----------



## erica-grace (Oct 9, 2018)

Not to derail the thread, but - look at all the brass libraries we have, Sure, I understand that different flavors and sounds are a good thing to have, but there are already a decent amount of brass libraries on the market. VSL, OT, EW, CS, 8Dio, MS, SFA, Auddict, SI, PS, KH, SM, the latest AI and HY offerings, and more? Now, we are on the verge of getting more SFA, more VSL, AB, CS... does it ever end?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 9, 2018)

erica-grace said:


> Not to derail the thread, but - look at all the brass libraries we have, Sure, I understand that different flavors and sounds are a good thing to have, but there are already a decent amount of brass libraries on the market. VSL, OT, EW, CS, 8Dio, MS, SFA, Auddict, SI, PS, KH, SM, the latest AI and HY offerings, and more? Now, we are on the verge of getting more SFA, more VSL, AB, CS... does it ever end?


...Says the recent purchaser of Forzo.

(Joking aside, I do appreciate your comparison of Forzo and HB.)


----------



## LamaRose (Oct 9, 2018)

I know the area well. It is a choir of sorts... kinda disappointed when I found out the content, but apparently "someone" on the SF team is a big fan so this is an homage library:


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 9, 2018)

Well I like the sound a lot! Shoulda put one of those fuzzy thingies on mic, however. To save some time, I bet the legatos suck.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Oct 9, 2018)

I really like what Spitfire did with eDNA. I'd much rather see overhauls and or extensions of existing libraries than coming out with so many new releases.


----------



## CT (Oct 9, 2018)

erica-grace said:


> Not to *derail *the thread



Very clever....


----------



## Lee Blaske (Oct 9, 2018)

Wunderhorn said:


> I really like what Spitfire did with eDNA. I'd much rather see overhauls and or extensions of existing libraries than coming out with so many new releases.



I would think it would make a lot of sense for them to do this sort of thing to more of their libraries. The initial work is done, so it must be easier to just add more to an already good product. And, it creates fresh interest in a product that might have grown a bit dormant, and generates more sales. Plus, it makes people who already own the product happy which builds loyalty.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 9, 2018)

Lee Blaske said:


> I would think it would make a lot of sense for them to do this sort of thing to more of their libraries. The initial work is done, so it must be easier to just add more to an already good product. And, it creates fresh interest in a product that might have grown a bit dormant, and generates more sales. Plus, it makes people who already own the product happy which builds loyalty.


I agree wholeheartedly with this both in principle and in practice; but as an Omnisphere owner, I'm still not sold on eDNA Earth because it seems redundant to me. Am I missing something?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## alexgeorgas (Oct 10, 2018)

Spitfire cloud, $25 per month


----------



## Tatu (Oct 10, 2018)

Propably something with extremely unique, scandi super sul tasto con sordino flautandos (longs only, no legato), recorded in a unique, corgeous space (some small studio, with a small studio sound, but with 7 microphones). A new chapter. A game changer.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Oct 10, 2018)

Spitfire Music School. _Training_ — geddit?


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 10, 2018)

Maybe those aren't actually the sounds of a train, but _something else_ that will make us all crazy during the short intro price phase. Deep Desert eDNA. But it's probably just another Cirrus in Las Vegas, Nevada. Or The Choir, could only be. Or Spitfire announcing its closure due to ungentle handling on VI Control. I could probably foley those sounds in my kitchen, so count me out yeah right.

Love that video, have watched it many times. It's Art. If Christian shot that, he's got an eye.


----------



## europa_io (Oct 11, 2018)

Royal Observatory Greenwich has a lovely chapel next door which might be great for recording a choir!


----------



## europa_io (Oct 11, 2018)

Eric Whitacre was born in Nevada - maybe that train is going through a desert in Nevada?


----------



## europa_io (Oct 11, 2018)

The Jack Kerouac quote...? Who knows. Maybe just the life on the road from one very different place to another. For Eric Whitacre!


----------



## europa_io (Oct 11, 2018)

Or it's a Pierre Schaeffer musique concrete library. He loved trains.


----------



## europa_io (Oct 11, 2018)

A Michel Redolfi library. Kicking off with a GRM Acousmonium event at the Greenwich Observatory. Seems likely. :-P


----------



## Ric4001 (Oct 17, 2018)

I'm thinking the train metaphor is building blocks strung together -- i.e., a choir library with word builder functions.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 18, 2018)

CHOIR! Holy... it sounds so good


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## CT (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Oct 18, 2018)

dhlkid said:


>



Have they bought the rights to N?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Oct 18, 2018)

Jaybee said:


> That's Southern Rail over here in the UK, most of them are cancelled...


Ugh, thank goodness I am moving to Aldgate Offices after this week and will never need to travel with them again!!!

East Croydon > Victoria - ETA: Who KNOWS

Wahooooooooooo


----------



## Christof (Oct 18, 2018)

It's the choir.
100% sure.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Oct 18, 2018)

rottoy said:


> I don't understand their train of thought.


Personally, I think they are starting to lose track of their direction...


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 18, 2018)

Just noticed the music from the video is the same Christian did for HZ strings trailer


----------



## Salohcin894 (Oct 18, 2018)

N.Caffrey said:


> CHOIR! Holy... it sounds so good





miket said:


>





Christof said:


> It's the choir.
> 100% sure.



All aboard the hype


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Oct 18, 2018)

Sounds like a choir to me...

In true Spitfire style, sounds like a quiet and gentle choir...


----------



## zolhof (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Oct 18, 2018)

Lee Blaske said:


> I'm guessing this library won't be in surround. Just two tracks.


It could still break out into 4 track though


----------



## Bansaw (Oct 18, 2018)

I think if it was the choir they would organise some special launch event like they did with Zimmer Strings.


----------



## windyweekend (Oct 18, 2018)

Since this sounds like the choir, it also sounds like they’ve done some good sound design to what might have once been choral patches as the source (ala Harpospheres). Now THAT makes this even more interesting than it might have been if it were a straight choir library. One thing that SA excel at is creating those esoteric additional patches where they’ve morphed the original sounds to give us some new inspirational layers.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 18, 2018)

If you get this on a hard drive will the price include carriage?


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 18, 2018)

Bansaw said:


> I think if it was the choir they would organise some special launch event like they did with Zimmer Strings.



They have an event in London on the 25th of this Month. with a special guest that I would assume is Eric Whatcre. Also, they usually release libraries on Thursdays if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## kriskrause (Oct 18, 2018)

Bansaw said:


> I think if it was the choir they would organise some special launch event like they did with Zimmer Strings.



https://www.spitfireaudio.com/commu...cid=903a1ff688&mc_eid=248826b1e4#specialevent

October 25.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 18, 2018)

windyweekend said:


> Since this sounds like the choir, it also sounds like they’ve done some good sound design to what might have once been choral patches as the source (ala Harpospheres). Now THAT makes this even more interesting than it might have been if it were a straight choir library. One thing that SA excel at is creating those esoteric additional patches where they’ve morphed the original sounds to give us some new inspitational layers.



If that's true then I'd wager they've done a whole bunch of eDNA stuff in there too, like they do with the Albions. Maybe the recent update to eDNA Earth came out of their tinkering with a choir eDNA?


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 18, 2018)

The choi


N.Caffrey said:


>





ka00 said:


> It is definitely the choir. As inauthentic as this screengrab looks, it's 100% a legit post by CH. And I'm actually more excited than I thought I would be.


Yes...but kontakt please.....nothing else like hzs player...please...


----------



## Phillip996 (Oct 18, 2018)

"I am just here for the flautando patch... Oh.. WAIT.. THE CHOIR! WHAT!!!!!!"


----------



## erica-grace (Oct 18, 2018)

This is DEFINITELY the choir.

Why? Because this is the internet, and we can all say whatever we want, be wrong, and there is no consequence!


----------



## ka00 (Oct 18, 2018)

erica-grace said:


> This is DEFINITELY the choir.
> 
> Why? Because this is the internet, and we can all say whatever we want, be wrong, and there is no consequence!



When someone comments on the video featuring a choral music track saying "Please tell us this is a full-fledged choir..." and the response from the owner of the company is "get your big f-ing hard drive ready", it kinda says everything that needs saying.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Oct 18, 2018)

erica-grace said:


> This is DEFINITELY the choir.
> 
> Why? Because this is the internet, and we can all say whatever we want, be wrong, and there is no consequence!




You say that, but I had an argument about a year ago with some guy from France about NI never including the SS libraries as part of Komplete.

The moment NI announced the new Komplete “Ultimate we mean it this time” he went and found the old thread and wrote a smug reply.

So yeah, some people won’t let stuff go...


----------



## zolhof (Oct 18, 2018)

Here's hoping for a generous intro price and enough walkthrough videos to put the skeptics to rest.


----------



## windyweekend (Oct 18, 2018)

Puzzlefactory said:


> The moment NI announced the new Komplete “Ultimate we mean it this time” he went and found the old thread and wrote a smug reply.
> 
> So yeah, some people won’t let stuff go...


And some will spend six hours recording themself justifying their opinion...

Here’s hoping we have an adult reaction to the new product when it does come out. It’s software after all, which means it won’t be perfect. Still cheaper and easier to use than hiring your own choir in Air Lyndhurst.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Oct 18, 2018)

Please let this be awesome


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 18, 2018)

Phew...I came THIS CLOSE to buying those 8Dio strings!

A flautando choir, ooooooh! Ummh, that IS a choir, isn't it?


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm sure it will sound lovely. And I'm hoping the "technology" will be there.


----------



## windyweekend (Oct 18, 2018)

The dawning fact that this will sit under and over my HZ and SSO libs without any screwing around with any artificial reverbs is just awe inspiring. That’s the beauty of Spitfire’s Air libs - the some of the whole is so much more than the individual libraries added together. The more libs you have recorded in that same hall, the better and better they all sound together.

With this sort of sound I really don’t care if the UI looks like a kicked over trifle. Kontakt or their bespoke UI each have their pros/cons. The sound and the hall are ultimately what I’m investing in more than usability.


----------



## CT (Oct 18, 2018)

As a Whitacre fan, a Spitfire fan, and a composer who has been starved in the choral VI department, I'm thrilled. 

I'm also genuinely dreading some of the response. The inevitable Spitfire naysayers, VI-Control's tendency to be underwhelmed early on with releases, the hype for this... I'm already exhausted thinking about it.

The only concern I have about the thing itself is that it will run on their own player, which I can't utilize with my aging computer, and I'll be screwed!


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 18, 2018)

miket said:


> As a Whitacre fan, a Spitfire fan, and a composer who has been starved in the choral VI department, I'm thrilled.
> 
> I'm also genuinely dreading some of the response. The inevitable Spitfire naysayers, VI-Control's tendency to be underwhelmed early on with releases, the hype for this... I'm already exhausted thinking about it.
> 
> The only concern I have about the thing itself is that it will run on their own player, which I can't utilize with my aging computer, and I'll be screwed!


+1


----------



## windyweekend (Oct 18, 2018)

miket said:


> As a Whitacre fan, a Spitfire fan, and a composer who has been starved in the choral VI department, I'm thrilled.
> 
> I'm also genuinely dreading some of the response. The inevitable Spitfire naysayers, VI-Control's tendency to be underwhelmed early on with releases, the hype for this... I'm already exhausted thinking about it.
> 
> The only concern I have about the thing itself is that it will run on their own player, which I can't utilize with my aging computer, and I'll be screwed!


I can see lots of composers scratching their chins this week figuring out the explanation they give to their kids in a few months why Santa’s been a little tight this year, while they’ve got some new sparkling SSDs hidden away inside those rigs that werent there before...

I wonder if Samsung or Spitfire are going to make more money out of this deal.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 18, 2018)

windyweekend said:


> ...I wonder if Samsung or Spitfire are going to make more money out of this deal.


The big winner will be the maker of those bespoke hard drives Spitfire ships out. Maybe I'll use this opportunity to also have them load in a few other goodies. I'm thinking the queue for those will get pretty long, better line up right away. Sorry, kids!


----------



## CT (Oct 18, 2018)

Fortunately, I have no kids yet to explain anything to. 

Unfortunately, I also have no money.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 18, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> The big winner will be the maker of those bespoke hard drives Spitfire ships out. Maybe I'll use this opportunity to also have them load in a few other goodies. I'm thinking the queue for those will get pretty long, better line up right away. Sorry, kids!



I'm sure I saw Christian in a video buying them from PC World.


----------



## jneebz (Oct 18, 2018)

Sounds like those vowels are modulating a bit....cool


----------



## Drundfunk (Oct 18, 2018)

My main problem is that I need to buy another SSD with my next library purchase. So it will be a shitload of money I really shouldn't spend at the moment


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 18, 2018)

Yeah but let’s face it, we’re all going to be buying another SSD at some point...forever...and ever......and ever


----------



## Bansaw (Oct 18, 2018)

I've got 1.4TB of space left on my second drive - surely its not going to blow that out...


----------



## MillsMixx (Oct 18, 2018)

Choirs are expensive. Especially full ones like 8Dio are 600.00 so guessing in the 700.00 range maybe? I'm thinking the only way to ever add it my my palette would be during the intro pricing.
..and just before Black Friday (sigh). Another expensive end of year, and then there's the wish-list in December.


----------



## windyweekend (Oct 18, 2018)

MillsMixx said:


> Choirs are expensive. Especially full ones like 8Dio are 600.00 so guessing in the 700.00 range maybe? I'm thinking the only way to ever add it my my palette would be during the intro pricing.
> ..and just before Black Friday (sigh). Another expensive end of year, and then there's the wish-list in December.


A lot would depend on the UI platform - if it’s Kontakt I could see them doing a CTA mic release which will be cheaper, followed by a more full on Professional version later. If it’s using the new UI then I’d expect it to be all in like HZS, which would push the price up (unless they’ve figured out a way to segment releases with diff mics at diff times to replicate what they’ve done with Kontakt).


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm guessing it's a 400GB+ choir with many mics and articulations, but in it's own player. Perhaps I'm wrong, but I think SFA enjoy being able to detach themselves from Kontakt and NI. If the free labs instruments are working for you, then you already have the Spitfire engine on your drive. Too late! 

They should just give away smaller limited version of each library so we can demo them before making the plunge. I would bet more people would commit after being able to use it a bit. This is what their custom player is REALLY useful for. Eh?


----------



## MaxOctane (Oct 18, 2018)

Well they *are* starting to split the libs into the Pro/Extended vs basic version. 

My main constraint right now is drive space and RAM. I like being able to run entirely off my 16GB MacBook Pro.


----------



## CT (Oct 18, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> If the free labs instruments are working for you, then you already have the Spitfire engine on your drive.



I never thought of this, but is there a difference between the LABS engine and the one used for HZS? 

What concerns me is that they list the minimum requirements for the engine with HZS as a 2.8 i5, while mine is a 2.5 i5. That would be the only bottleneck for me, but I've never had any trouble with the LABS player. Hopefully, that's a good sign?


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 18, 2018)

miket said:


> I never thought of this, but is there a difference between the LABS engine and the one used for HZS?
> 
> What concerns me is that they list the minimum requirements for the engine with HZS as a 2.8 i5, while mine is a 2.5 i5. That would be the only bottleneck for me, but I've never had any trouble with the LABS player. Hopefully, that's a good sign?



Because of the number of articulations available on HZS, it is probably a more complicated instrument by nature (and needs more processing to play all the voices). The LABS instruments are meant to be simplier (less voices). But since both use samples I would guess they have the same base engine, yet how it's built out (and the interface) could be different (just like on a Kontakt instrument). 

Perhaps SFA will elaborate, but I wouldn't be surprised if it becomes one Spitfire Engine to make updating and debugging easier. I can even see them hosting other developers (like they do now with Sound Dust and others). Yet can make the user experience very customized (and hopefully optomised for sample playback) with things like adaptable legato built in. Even a new system of handling articulations automatically (no keyswitches) would be amazing on something like Chamber strings.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 18, 2018)

The Spitfire engine is surely being quickly and constantly developed. It might be that this library has been held up waiting for the SFE to be up to snuff. Can't wait!


----------



## Cinebient (Oct 18, 2018)

I must say the Spifire engine might more taxing on resources but i like it much much more than the tiny tiny Kontakt GUI. A reason i struggle to use their Kontakt libraries. But when i look at GUI´s from Heavyocity f.e. it is possible to make great GUI´s within Kontakt.


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 18, 2018)

Cinebient said:


> I must say the Spifire engine might more taxing on resources but i like it much much more than the tiny tiny Kontakt GUI. A reason i struggle to use their Kontakt libraries. But when i look at GUI´s from Heavyocity f.e. it is possible to make great GUI´s within Kontakt.



Before Kontakt 5.6 (maybe 9 months ago?) Kontakt was limited to a fixed width (though the height could vary) which limited how big you could make the GUI. But nowadays many developers have graduated to bigger interfaces. I would bet over the next year or two the scales will tip and there will be more larger GUI’s than not. Though some, like Output or Sound Dust, make very good GUI’s in a small space.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 18, 2018)

Most Kontakt hosted instruments rely heavily on scripting. While that scripting is highly efficient in Kontakt, it has to be very general purpose and is therefore nowhere near as efficient as down & dirty & direct machine level code written to accomplish only those things required for a specific instrument. This makes custom engines more attractive as instruments become more ambitious, especially when large numbers of voices are involved. That and not having to pay NI's licensing fee, or be restricted by its paradigms.

And custom engines are theoretically much easier to copy protect, Kontakt is so widespread it attracts hackers like flies on drit.


----------



## CT (Oct 18, 2018)

Well, unless the price is completely out of reach for me, I'll be getting this either way, and just hoping that I don't have to wait until I also get a new computer to actually use it.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 18, 2018)

OCT 25. Save the date. At the Royal Observatory, no less.

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/community/spitfire-audio-events/


----------



## Michel Simons (Oct 18, 2018)

MaxOctane said:


> Well they *are* starting to split the libs into the Pro/Extended vs basic version.
> 
> My main constraint right now is drive space and RAM. I like being able to run entirely off my 16GB MacBook Pro.



Drive space would also be a bit of an issue (although I have some breathing space since I started using my "old" 1 TB usb ssd drive again), but my main issue would probably be that I don't need a too extensive choir library, so a basic/lite version would be more interesting to me.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 18, 2018)

michelsimons said:


> ... but my main issue would probably be that I don't need a too extensive choir library, so a basic/lite version would be more interesting to me.


My take is that if this library is as extensive as Christian's flippant comments about drive space suggest, then what it has to offer over other choral libs will likely be in the more esoteric stuff covered in the pro version, assuming that's how they go. The "base" version may not offer all that much more than what we have now in Olympus, etc.

Yes I'm way ahead of myself here, but whatever else, the teaser suggests that some new and rarefied ground will be covered. Those flautando-ish voices hold a lot of promise.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 18, 2018)

Yeah there's a lot voices can do in the "flautando" soft realm that we can't really do with our existing libraries. This one probably won't disappoint!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 19, 2018)

N.Caffrey said:


>



I'm reminded of this scene about the desert:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 19, 2018)

Well, this is all rather interesting. Been waiting for this choir since it was first announced. If only in addition to waiting I’d been saving too. Choir libraries tend towards the smaller end in terms of size (the ones I have at least), so if this is a sizeable package, I’m wondering what’s in it. #exciting, #whirling fanboy.


----------



## Michel Simons (Oct 19, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> My take is that if this library is as extensive as Christian's flippant comments about drive space suggest, then what it has to offer over other choral libs will likely be in the more esoteric stuff covered in the pro version, assuming that's how they go. The "base" version may not offer all that much more than what we have now in Olympus, etc.
> 
> Yes I'm way ahead of myself here, but whatever else, the teaser suggests that some new and rarefied ground will be covered. Those flautando-ish voices hold a lot of promise.



Or the difference might be in the number of mic positions. And articulations that can also be found in other choir libraries might still be different enough to make them relevant. 

But you're probably right. I guess we have to wait and see.


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 19, 2018)

I think because Eric Whitacre has his name on the library and was involved in the recording sessions it's safe to say it won't be just bread and butter, same old articulations we already have in other libraries. I suspect there'll be quite a few interesting things on offer...


----------



## windyweekend (Oct 19, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Well, this is all rather interesting. Been waiting for this choir since it was first announced. If only in addition to waiting, I’d been saving too. Choir libraries tend towards the smaller end in terms of size (the ones I have at least), so if this is a sizeable package, I’m wondering what’s in it. #exciting, #whirling fanboy.


10 different Air Lyndhurst mics = 10x the size. The extra mics and mixes with SSB quadrupled the size of that lib so this will likely involve the same math. 

Something tells me even the bottle mic might sound eerily cool with this...


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 19, 2018)

windyweekend said:


> 10 different Air Lyndhurst mics = 10x the size. The extra mics and mixes with SSB quadrupled the size of that lib so this will likely involve the same math.
> 
> Something tells me even the bottle mic might sound eerily cool with this...


I often wonder how useful more than maybe 5 mic positions can be, considering the size impact on already large libs and that 5 positions offer at minimum 32 variations. But maybe I need better speakers, or keener ears, or perhaps a brain with a bigger modwheel.


----------



## Nao Gam (Oct 19, 2018)

Imo the spitfire player was developed so students could use their free lab instruments without having to buy kontakt. I don't know if it's going to be a long term project for Spitfire outside of the labs range


----------



## windyweekend (Oct 19, 2018)

I wonder if the hard drives needed to run this thing ship with their own operator


----------



## madfloyd (Oct 19, 2018)

Do we really need another choir library?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 19, 2018)

madfloyd said:


> Do we really need another choir library?


If they are coming from SF and OT, then my answer is yes. I’m very picky about choirs and have come close on a few occasions but have held off as there was always something not quite right. However, I have several choir libraries that I do like but I’m sensing that both of these will be different to what I already have. I’m reserving judgement for now but am eagerly anticipating both of these choir libraries. Of course if you are already covered for choirs then that’s great. I’m still interested to see what comes out. Your point possibly still stands though, there are gaps in the sample library market but maybe they are increasingly niche so may take time to get to.


----------



## Nao Gam (Oct 19, 2018)

madfloyd said:


> Do we really need another choir library?


This but with sample libraries


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 19, 2018)

Nao Gam said:


> This but with sample libraries



Yep. Actually just disregard my post above. This one has it covered.


----------



## CT (Oct 19, 2018)

madfloyd said:


> Do we really need another choir library?



Until somebody gets it right, yep. I hope this is the one.


----------



## quantum7 (Oct 19, 2018)

You mean all this time my entire choir library collections haven't been right?


----------



## robgb (Oct 19, 2018)

Bansaw said:


> like they did with Zimmer Strings.


What's Zimmer Strings and why hasn't anyone done a post on it?


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 19, 2018)

robgb said:


> What's Zimmer Strings and why hasn't anyone done a post on it?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 19, 2018)

quantum7 said:


> You mean all this time my entire choir library collections haven't been right?


Correct...or incorrect depending on your point of view.


----------



## windyweekend (Oct 19, 2018)

madfloyd said:


> Do we really need another choir library?


If you want one that’s actually recorded in the same hall with the same mics and engineers as your string, brass, wood and percussion libraries...then yes.


----------



## windyweekend (Oct 19, 2018)

robgb said:


> What's Zimmer Strings and why hasn't anyone done a post on it?


You’re 97 pages too early to spring that cat out of it’s bag....


----------



## CT (Oct 19, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Correct...or incorrect depending on your point of view.



Yep. To me, it's correct. I'm depressingly unimpressed by pretty much anything out there. I have high hopes for this one.


----------



## robgb (Oct 19, 2018)

windyweekend said:


> You’re 97 pages too early to spring that cat out of it’s bag....


Figured I might as well get it over with.


----------



## madfloyd (Oct 20, 2018)

miket said:


> Yep. To me, it's correct. I'm depressingly unimpressed by pretty much anything out there. I have high hopes for this one.



You don't like the OT offerings?


----------



## CT (Oct 20, 2018)

madfloyd said:


> You don't like the OT offerings?



Meh. They sound good, but they're quite limited, and I'm not wild about OT in general. Definitely not forking over the cash for something like an Ark just for the choral bits.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 20, 2018)

miket said:


> Meh. They sound good, but they're quite limited, and I'm not wild about OT in general. Definitely not forking over the cash for something like an Ark just for the choral bits.


I know that those Ark choirs are held in high regard but I'm in the same boat. Don't want to jump all in to Ark's just for the choirs. But, I'm thinking this was OT testing the choir sample water so to speak and that they'll use that experience to build something dedicated...and if the choirs in Time Macro are anything to go on (yes they are niche and also limited but beautiful) I am very interested to hear what they might come up with. Budget willing.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 20, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> Yeah there's a lot voices can do in the "flautando" soft realm that we can't really do with our existing libraries. This one probably won't disappoint!


Afraid of The hzs engine if not going to kontakt....very afraid.....


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 20, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> I know that those Ark choirs are held in high regard but I'm in the same boat. Don't want to jump all in to Ark's just for the choirs. But, I'm thinking this was OT testing the choir sample water so to speak and that they'll use that experience to build something dedicated...and if the choirs in Time Macro are anything to go on (yes they are niche and also limited but beautiful) I am very interested to hear what they might come up with. Budget willing.


Very interesting. The Ark and Time choirs could well be extracted from a larger choir project in the production phase. I only have OT's Time Macro choir here, does it sound like it was created in the same production environment as the Ark choirs?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 20, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Very interesting. The Ark and Time choirs could well be extracted from a larger choir project in the production phase. I only have OT's Time Macro choir here, does it sound like it was created in the same production environment as the Ark choirs?


This was pure speculation on my part but I thought it made sense. Unfortunately, I only have the Time Macro choirs too so can’t compare or advise for you on Arks. Sorry.


----------



## CT (Oct 20, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> I know that those Ark choirs are held in high regard but I'm in the same boat. Don't want to jump all in to Ark's just for the choirs. But, I'm thinking this was OT testing the choir sample water so to speak and that they'll use that experience to build something dedicated...and if the choirs in Time Macro are anything to go on (yes they are niche and also limited but beautiful) I am very interested to hear what they might come up with. Budget willing.



I think if Spitfire totally drops the ball on this one, or it's priced way out of my current reach, I'll take a closer look at the Strezov choirs, which I remember being pretty interesting. I'm also waiting to see when, and how, Dominus might get expanded on.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 20, 2018)

miket said:


> I think if Spitfire totally drops the ball on this one, or it's priced way out of my current reach, I'll take a closer look at the Strezov choirs, which I remember being pretty interesting. I'm also waiting to see when, and how, Dominus might get expanded on.


I have Freyja, Wotan and Arva. Freyja is one of my favourite VIs. Tuning can get a bit ropey at top of soprano range but I can live with that because it’s great everywhere else. Of course ymmv. 

Can’t comment on Dominus but I read Paoling’s post about updates and that sounds very interesting. Fluffy do good VIs IMHO. And yes, I’m hoping for a Spitfire massive success on this one.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 20, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Can’t comment on Dominus but I read Paoling’s post about updates and that sounds very interesting. Fluffy do good VIs IMHO. And yes, I’m hoping for a Spitfire massive success on this one.


If I stay down in the bottom dynamic layer and pump up the harmonics with clusters, I can just about 100% duplicate the sound in the second Spitfire teaser with no EQ whatsoever. It's exactly the sort of thing Dominus is good at.

I do love Dominus. It's one of my goto instruments for playing simply for pleasure which is not so rewarding with Olympus Elements, Mercury Elements, Requiem Light, and some other choirs I have. Some have said it's a one trick pony, but it's a hell of a good trick and in fact it's pretty good at anything where good phrasing and fabulous legato are important. I'd immediately spring for Dominus II. The current version is pretty solid, although there a few places where precise playing is required.


----------



## windyweekend (Oct 22, 2018)

Well, it looks like Eric Whitacre landed in London this afternoon according to his facebook page. Me thinks the clues are definitely adding up...


----------



## PerryD (Oct 22, 2018)

So...it's not crazy train Ozzy audio books? My apologies, I skipped a fair portion of this thread. :/


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 22, 2018)

OK. Was waiting on crossgrade to Storm Choir 2 Core + Exp until BlkFri anyway ….. 
Wonder if ~~$300 will get me close to SF_ la la al ??


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 22, 2018)

PerryD said:


> So...it's not crazy train Ozzy audio books? My apologies, I skipped a fair portion of this thread. :/


Close:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 22, 2018)

windyweekend said:


> Well, it looks like Eric Whitacre landed in London this afternoon according to his facebook page. Me thinks the clues are definitely adding up...


Happening Status = "It's"!!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 22, 2018)

Genius


----------



## Mucusman (Oct 23, 2018)

Another tease...


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 23, 2018)

Didn't I hear some choral-esque legatos there? In my case, the more texture the better, as long as I can get the kind of subtle modulation I'm hearing there.

I'm hoping we don't see another frenzied rush to be the first to fire a damning broadside, real or imagined. Let's save the s**t for later, as Christian might say. Nice stuff up front, then the s**t a bit further on. These guys have worked really hard. Gawd I'm so old school...

Just sayin', as they say in Mojave.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 23, 2018)

Well, FWIW I’m hoping it does regular choir (including soloists - I can dream right?) as well as textures. It sounds great in the teasers, but still quite esoteric.


----------



## zolhof (Oct 23, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Well, FWIW I’m hoping it does regular choir (including soloists - I can dream right?) as well as textures. It sounds great in the teasers, but still quite esoteric.



I'm expecting no less than this straight out of the box:



So beautiful! It's safe to assume that the library will offer the usual vowels, EVO like patches and a fair amount of mic positions, but I wonder how it will hold up against Dominus' word builder or Insolidus/Silka polyphonic legato syllables. Maybe that's why it's so large? One can only hope. 

Two more days and all will be revealed. Dum dum duuuumm....


----------



## Tice (Oct 23, 2018)

I'm trying so hard not to buy any more libraries I don't need for a current project... but I WANT THIS!!
I hope it's flexible though!


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 24, 2018)

Too haunting...no epic.....we will see.....


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 24, 2018)

Tice said:


> I'm trying so hard not to buy any more libraries I don't need for a current project... but I WANT THIS!!
> I hope it's flexible though!


I’m trying to keep an open mind and not say I’ll buy this before I know exactly what it is but I can’t deny I’m very interested. Damn these VI devs and their production of enticing instruments.


----------



## Krayh (Oct 24, 2018)

Wow that teaser, I heard oooohs and aaaaahs really breathtaking, to bad that my sample library from 1996 has the same...


----------



## Nils Neumann (Oct 24, 2018)

Krayh said:


> Wow that teaser, I heard oooohs and aaaaahs really breathtaking, to bad that my sample library from 1996 has the same...


But with 60 mic positions?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 24, 2018)

Krayh said:


> Wow that teaser, I heard oooohs and aaaaahs really breathtaking, to bad that my sample library from 1996 has the same...


oh snap! you went there.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Oct 24, 2018)

Anyone else a bit sad that Spitfire have done their hypemongering on YouTube and left VI-C out of it?


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 24, 2018)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Anyone else a bit sad that Spitfire have done their hypemongering on YouTube and left VI-C out of it?


Trust me, they'll be here any minute now.

They don't do their mongering half way and I do believe most of it embodies a mischievous sly humor that gives me grins in an eye-rolling kind of way. It's an art form. And my hat is off to them for paying some of the electric bill here. Talk is cheap, electrons cost money, as do VIs.


----------



## Phillip Dixon (Oct 24, 2018)

At last spitfire are releasing something
That won't have me juggling my bank account... personally the use of choirs.
In specifically " epic " music , is to my ears
a bit old hat..


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 24, 2018)

Phillip Dixon said:


> At last spitfire are releasing something
> That won't have me juggling my bank account... personally the use of choirs.
> In specifically " epic " music , is to my ears
> a bit old hat..


It's no accident that Christian chose to shoot his cinematically color corrected pieces in the midst of a terminally cinematic location out there in the gawd-foresaken high desert (near Virgin Galactic headquarters). It's the movies!

While I am of the opinion that choirs singing comprehensible narrative phrases have little future, the sound of voices has deep hooks into the human psyche if only well used. Choral music can be pretty spine-tingling when it tries, even to general audiences. When I give "Dominus" demos I often get comments like "it gives me goosebumps!"


----------



## windyweekend (Oct 24, 2018)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Anyone else a bit sad that Spitfire have done their hypemongering on YouTube and left VI-C out of it?


Given the toxic sh!t they received on this forum during their last major release which probably cost them a small fortune to develop is anyone really surprised?


----------



## CT (Oct 24, 2018)

Phillip Dixon said:


> At last spitfire are releasing something
> That won't have me juggling my bank account... personally the use of choirs.
> In specifically " epic " music , is to my ears
> a bit old hat..



For me, "epic" music was essentially DOA, but choral music is immortal. I think Spitfire and Eric Whitacre know this.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 24, 2018)

windyweekend said:


> Given the toxic sh!t they received on this forum during their last major release which probably cost them a small fortune to develop is anyone really surprised?


Extremely large, deeply sampled libraries don't cost a small fortune to develop. They cost a large fortune. If recording studio stage days with a large crew are anything like movie stage days, Spitfire is into The Choir for at least the high 6 figures, and I bet a whole lot more.

We owe some serious gratitude and respect to those who go through the expense and difficulty of making those things. Let's first look for what's great about new libs, and then if there are problems mention those in the perspective of the overall accomplishment, rather than spotlighting them with the implication that they seriously compromise the instrument.

FWIW I spent a few pleasant hours with Spitfire Studio Strings Pro. If there are problems there I didn't find them, or they didn't seem like problems to my ears. It's one of the most remarkable ensembles I have ever used, I wish now I had bought it on intro.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Oct 24, 2018)

Mucusman said:


> Another tease...




Weirdly, all these various teases are encouraging me to spend some time shooting my own movies. You just go out and take a bunch of cool shots, string them together, and then do a nice musical score, and it makes it seem like somethings about to happen.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Oct 24, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Extremely large, deeply sampled libraries don't cost a small fortune to develop. They cost a large fortune. If recording studio stage days with a large crew are anything like movie stage days, Spitfire is into The Choir for at least the high 6 figures, and I bet a whole lot more.
> 
> We owe some serious gratitude and respect to those who go through the expense and difficulty of making those things. Let's first look for what's great about new libs, and then if there are problems mention those in the perspective of the overall accomplishment, rather than spotlighting them with the implication that they seriously compromise the instrument.
> 
> FWIW I spent a few pleasant hours with Spitfire Studio Strings Pro. If there are problems there I didn't find them, or they didn't seem like problems to my ears. It's one of the most remarkable ensembles I have ever used, I wish now I had bought it on intro.



Certainly true regarding the expense. I expect that Spitfire will have spent a ton on the Eric Whitacre library by the time it comes out. But, IMO, Spitfire has been finding the sweet spot regarding pricing. They're striking the balance between charging a price that makes it financially worthwhile, and a price that will sell a lot of copies. Sure, we'd all like things cheaper, but I think the prices of recent Spitfire libraries have been very reasonable.

I'm very anxious to hear what the Eric Whitacre library will be capable of doing. Will there be some sort of word-builder? Or, will it be arcs, sustains, etc. 8Dio has has really covered the arcs/sustains/etc. well in some of their libraries, and EW has the Word Builder thing. It'll be interesting to see what new things this new library will bring to the table, and how it will differentiate itself from other products already on the market. I'm expecting big things.


----------



## Drundfunk (Oct 24, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> We owe some serious gratitude and respect to those who go through the expense and difficulty of making those things.


 No, no we don't. Or do you feel gratitude towards the company who built your television? Or your fridge? No, you don't, because you pay money for it and in return you expect to get a flawless product. It's a business! These guys make a shit ton of money from it. Spitfire are just building a new headquarter in London and employing around what? 40 people? They are not saints, they are businessmen. They might have started this whole thing because they were not satisfied with what's already on the market, so have probably a lot of developers. But in the end it's a business nontheless and they ask for a lot of money for products which you can't even test beforehand. If you pay for something you can expect to get a good product in return. Spitfire can make good libraries, they've proven that on multiple occasions. So can many developers. If developers actually release a good library they get a lot of praise for that from the community (Genesis just as an example). Some libraries just feel rushed and some flaws are just way too obvious. 

I seriously don't know where this is coming from that companies selling libraries are held to a different standard than companies selling you other everyday shit. Yes the development may costs a shit ton of money, but at the same time with computers being more and more affordable they also get a bigger range of people they can reach. That's why prices dropped compared to 10 years ago, because it's not only for pros or rich people anymore, but also for the everyday Joe who wants to compose some shitty music in his freetime. Also, not every library released will be groundbreaking or innovative or the new next effing big thing. So if people point out flaws it might be because these flaws exist. And if they get fixed differs from developer to developer, and there is no assurance that it actually will happen. And just for the record, I'm not attacking Spitfire here. This can be applied to most devs imo.

I hope this choir will be fantastic, and I seriously hope they simply took their time to create this and to look over every sample multiple times and whatever shit is necessary to seriously wow people. Sry for the rant


----------



## Lee Blaske (Oct 24, 2018)

windyweekend said:


> Given the toxic sh!t they received on this forum during their last major release which probably cost them a small fortune to develop is anyone really surprised?



I think Spitfire has really figured out a great way to deal with these things. Minimal participation in forums such as this one, and maximum participation in venues where they can control the narrative. Who likes being attacked? Why should they stand for it?

I'm just in awe of the amount of interesting youtube Spitfire (and Christian Henson) are generating these days. It's almost like they've become a cable network. There are significant chunks to be viewed almost on a daily basis. They're really taking things to a new level in ways that are totally unlike what other sample content companies are doing. I can only imagine folks at VSL, 8Dio, EW, etc. are watching this and trying to figure out how to respond. 

It also strikes me that Spitfire is morphing into more than just a sample library/VI developing company. I'm sure they've got plans (perhaps becoming more of a music production house), but they also seem game to experiment, and may be throwing things at the wall to see what sticks.


----------



## CT (Oct 24, 2018)

Lee Blaske said:


> I can only imagine folks at VSL, 8Dio, EW, etc. are watching this and trying to figure out how to respond.



I hear VSL is planning to implement a new YouTube Dongle policy. One $75 dongle gets you access to a month of video content; this month, the upcoming Synchron Wind Chimes I is the focus. Dongle replacement plans are very reasonably priced. Sorry, *attractively* priced. That's a much more annoying and current buzzphrase.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Oct 24, 2018)

Drundfunk said:


> No, no we don't. Or do you feel gratitude towards the company who built your television? Or your fridge? No, you don't, because you pay money for it and in return you expect to get a flawless product. It's a business! These guys make a shit ton of money from it. Spitfire are just building a new headquarter in London and employing around what? 40 people? They are not saints, they are businessmen. They might have started this whole thing because they were not satisfied with what's already on the market, so have probably a lot of developers. But in the end it's a business nontheless and they ask for a lot of money for products which you can't even test beforehand. If you pay for something you can expect to get a good product in return. Spitfire can make good libraries, they've proven that on multiple occasions. So can many developers. If developers actually release a good library they get a lot of praise for that from the community (Genesis just as an example). Some libraries just feel rushed and some flaws are just way too obvious.
> 
> I seriously don't know where this is coming from that companies selling libraries are held to a different standard than companies selling you other everyday shit. Yes the development may costs a shit ton of money, but at the same time with computers being more and more affordable they also get a bigger range of people they can reach. That's why prices dropped compared to 10 years ago, because it's not only for pros or rich people anymore, but also for the everyday Joe who wants to compose some shitty music in his freetime. Also, not every library released will be groundbreaking or innovative or the new next effing big thing. So if people point out flaws it might be because these flaws exist. And if they get fixed differs from developer to developer, and there is no assurance that it actually will happen. And just for the record, I'm not attacking Spitfire here. This can be applied to most devs imo.
> 
> I hope this choir will be fantastic, and I seriously hope they simply took their time to create this and to look over every sample multiple times and whatever shit is necessary to seriously wow people. Sry for the rant



Wow, that's a really cynical way to look at things. OF COURSE people that develop and build things get honor and gratitude. Steve Jobs. Bill Gates. Henry Ford. Thomas Edison. Alexander Graham Bell. The Wright brothers. And on and on and on. Everything, in some respect, is a business. Beethoven operated a business of selling music. Shakespeare had a business selling plays. John Williams has a film score business. The Beatles sold pop songs. Just because you're selling something for money doesn't mean you didn't put a lot of blood, sweat, tears and passion into that thing you're selling. And when you do, it's kind of nice for people to express gratitude.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 24, 2018)

I believe it's not only good for the person who makes products to hear us express gratitude, it's also good for us to live in gratitude for the things that make life better. If all we focus on are the world's problems, our lives can become centered on unhappiness. If we at least wake up grateful to be alive, grateful for the refrigeration that keeps our food fresh longer, grateful for the car that allows us to travel distances only imagined by most human beings 100 years ago, then we can face the world's problems with neither a blind eye to what's bad nor what's good.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Drundfunk (Oct 24, 2018)

Lee Blaske said:


> Wow, that's a really cynical way to look at things. OF COURSE people that develop and build things get honor and gratitude. Steve Jobs. Bill Gates. Henry Ford. Thomas Edison. Alexander Graham Bell. The Wright brothers. And on and on and on. Everything, in some respect, is a business. Beethoven operated a business of selling music. Shakespeare had a business selling plays. John Williams has a film score business. The Beatles sold pop songs. Just because you're selling something for money doesn't mean you didn't put a lot of blood, sweat, tears and passion into that thing you're selling. And when you do, it's kind of nice for people to express gratitude.


Which they get when the product is good. I already gave an example for that. CSS would be another. Also it's funny since you mention Bill Gates. Yes you can be grateful that Windows exist, in the same way you can be grateful in general that for example Spitfire is creating libraries. Doesn't mean that Windows ME or Vista were not pure shit. Just saying that people should be grateful if the work is good. I'm not paying for effort, I'm paying for the end result. I can compose a piece of music and put a lot of effort in it, but when it's shit it's shit and nobody will pay me for it. Anyway I'm heavily overtired right now and I'm actually cursing way too much, so whatever.


----------



## josephspirits (Oct 25, 2018)

Website updated...


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 25, 2018)

Love that graphic. Hoping the intricacy of those structures are reflected in The Choir.


----------



## ka00 (Oct 25, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Love that graphic. Hoping the intricacy of those structures are reflected in The Choir.



Hollow, ghostly structures, planted firmly in the earth, but reaching to the heavens. Supporting powerful, energetic lines, transporting vibrations of from one place to another.

Or maybe just a pretty picture.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 25, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Hollow, ghostly structures, planted firmly in the earth, but reaching to the heavens. Supporting powerful, energetic lines, transporting vibrations of from one place to another.


Report to Spitfire HQ tomorrow morning. You're hired!


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 25, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Love that graphic. Hoping the intricacy of those structures are reflected in The Choir.


It will be live on facebook !!!


----------



## fiestared (Oct 25, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> It will be live on facebook !!!


What time ? Thanks


----------



## josephspirits (Oct 25, 2018)

fiestared said:


> What time ? Thanks



Take a look at the picture, and the Spitfire site.


----------



## JF (Oct 25, 2018)

Begins 30 minutes from now.


----------



## fiestared (Oct 25, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Google "7pm BST" for your local equivalent. It might start even about now.


So it's 8PM for us in Europe...(no Brexit allusion)


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 25, 2018)

fiestared said:


> What time ? Thanks


in 17 minutes.... 20h en France. 7pm in London.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 25, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> in 17 minutes.... 20h en France. 7pm in London.


8 minutes.....


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 25, 2018)

"The Most Perfect Instrument of All" will begin shortly of Facebook. Made a fake account just for this, that's how desperate I am.


----------



## puremusic (Oct 25, 2018)

7 minutes. . .


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 25, 2018)

puremusic said:


> 7 minutes. . .


5 minutes ....


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 25, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> 5 minutes ....


Ah 4 minutes it is on their site !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## puremusic (Oct 25, 2018)

3...


----------



## Drundfunk (Oct 25, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> "The Most Perfect Instrument of All" will begin shortly of Facebook. Made a fake account just for this, that's how desperate I am.


And you didn't even need to do that since it works without an account


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 25, 2018)

Drundfunk said:


> And you didn't even need to do that since it works without an account


OH NO.... not kontakt.... Dead for me ...


----------



## CT (Oct 25, 2018)

Not Kontakt, but the requirements don't seem as extreme as with HZS.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 25, 2018)

miket said:


> Not Kontakt, but the requirements don't seem as extreme as with HZS.


Sound similar to the Time Macro choir. Really......+ nice legatos....


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 25, 2018)

$449/599. Bought. Watch the show, it's great.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 25, 2018)

Downloading at 30Mbps, about 1/10 the speed of my connection. I think I'm not the only person in the queue. 160gb never looked so big. Tomorrow morning, oh well... Continuata runs at about 200 Mbps, just talking out loud here to no one in particular, ahem.

Great interview with Eric, I learned a few things. Love the stuff about the harmonics, exploring those clusters and spreads has been my greatest pleasure with Dominus which has almost zero vibrato to good effect...don't worry baby, daddy still loves you. Except maybe a little bit with strings, you just don't get the striking "shimmer" thing except with choirs. An ABCDE chord? Sweet! But just the girls, OK?

Did anybody else pick up that there's going to be a "LABS" version of this? If so, Spitfire is going straight to Heaven.


----------



## emasters (Oct 25, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Downloading at 30Mbps, about 1/10 the speed of my connection



90 Mbps here - about 1/2 the speed of my connection. It will take a few hours, but looking forward to getting it loaded up. Sounds brilliant, and it's tough to pass-up new Evo's.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 25, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Did anybody else pick up that there's going to be a "LABS" version of this? If so, Spitfire is going straight to Heaven.


That was the impression I got while watching the video. I don't recall them specifically saying it would be a LABS product, but I assumed that's how they would package it. In fact, I already looked at their https://www.spitfireaudio.com/labs/ (LABS page), but it's not there (yet?).

Best,

Geoff


----------



## TheSigillite (Nov 1, 2018)

Looks like it's out. https://www.spitfireaudio.com/labs/


----------

